# B15 Random starting problems.



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello, just in case someone needs the info about the random starting problems and idle hesitation, here´s the service bulletin from Nissan to fix that. (PDF Format)

Good luck!

NTB05-052a


----------



## SentraCruzer (Aug 4, 2010)

I just purchased a 2003 Sentra GXE and notice an issue with it. I've looked over several threads and am not sure if I've found a solution. The car will not start when the engine has been off for a period of time (maybe 30min or so). I'll crank it a second time and usually that'll start it up. Then if I drive around and turn off the engine say for only a couple minutes, it'll start up first time. Only seems to be during cold startup, but will start up after the 2-3rd crank. I get no check engine light and have no pending codes using my OBDII scanner.

I've read several threads regarding that Service Bulletin you mention for the fuel pump (NTB05-052a). Couple questions:

-Do you think this will solve the problem?
-How much does the kit cost (p/n 22670-8U70C & 17342-01A00)?
-Is it only available thru the dealer or can it be ordered online?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

SentraCruzer said:


> I just purchased a 2003 Sentra GXE and notice an issue with it. I've looked over several threads and am not sure if I've found a solution. The car will not start when the engine has been off for a period of time (maybe 30min or so). I'll crank it a second time and usually that'll start it up. Then if I drive around and turn off the engine say for only a couple minutes, it'll start up first time. Only seems to be during cold startup, but will start up after the 2-3rd crank. I get no check engine light and have no pending codes using my OBDII scanner.
> 
> I've read several threads regarding that Service Bulletin you mention for the fuel pump (NTB05-052a). Couple questions:
> 
> ...


Hello, 
Well, that sounds like the problem described in the service bulletin... i have no idea about the costs, probably any Nissan Dealer will be able to get the parts or maybe over ebay... í´m in Costa Rica


----------



## SentraCruzer (Aug 4, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered the parts, pretty pricey. But if it fixes it, that'll be good. Install doesn't look too bad, NTB is pretty well explained. Will let you guys know if it fixes it. I'm pretty sure it will, because when I turn the key but don't start the engine to let the pump prime, it almost always starts on the first try.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

SentraCruzer said:


> I went ahead and ordered the parts, pretty pricey. But if it fixes it, that'll be good. Install doesn't look too bad, NTB is pretty well explained. Will let you guys know if it fixes it. I'm pretty sure it will, because when I turn the key but don't start the engine to let the pump prime, it almost always starts on the first try.


Ok, how much for all the parts? let me know how it went...


----------



## SentraCruzer (Aug 4, 2010)

SergioCR said:


> Ok, how much for all the parts? let me know how it went...


Finally got the parts over the weekend (they were special order) and did the install. Got the parts at CourtesyParts.com for around $220. Kinda steep price if you ask me since it's not even a complete fuel pump assy, you gotta use parts from the old assy. Pretty straight forward install, hardest part was taking off the fuel pump bracket off the old assy, darn 4 tabs were a pain and I was worrying the whole time the tabs would just snap off. I've run the car thru all the different scenarios when my car wouldn't start the first time and happy to say that the car started the first time thru all the scenarios :banana:. Even thougth the kit is kinda expensive for what you get, I think it's well worth it for what it fixes.


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

*No way*

Not worth it to me. I thought about getting if for my wife's car. $220 or wait a couple seconds to crank the engine? I'll keep my $220 for better things. Glad the kit worked for you.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

joeer77 said:


> Not worth it to me. I thought about getting if for my wife's car. $220 or wait a couple seconds to crank the engine? I'll keep my $220 for better things. Glad the kit worked for you.


what i wonder is that if without the replacement kit the fuel pressure keeps on the "right" levels and injectors doing it´s thing right... low fuel pressure leads to burning/performance problems...


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

SergioCR said:


> what i wonder is that if without the replacement kit the fuel pressure keeps on the "right" levels and injectors doing it´s thing right... low fuel pressure leads to burning/performance problems...


From what I've read, the kit fixes the problem of the fuel line bleeding pressure after you turn the engine off. If your engine was running lean from low fuel pressure you would hear the engine knock.


----------

